# A House Mod



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

House Paint that is... to match the Outback!

We have had the hardest time picking paint and then on one camping trip I was trying to explain what I had visualized... I looked around trying to find the color that I had in my head and low and behold, there it was on the Outback. The main house will be a light tan color, the trim a maroon color and the accents will be white.

Here is a picture - this is not our house, but one that is programed and Sherwin Williams.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Don't forget the graphics.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

.....two tone or all-white cabinets for the kitchen???


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> Don't forget the graphics.


And lets not forget to order a set of decals for the front door







http://www.abcdecals.com/outbackers.html








Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> House Paint that is... to match the Outback!
> 
> We have had the hardest time picking paint and then on one camping trip I was trying to explain what I had visualized... I looked around trying to find the color that I had in my head and low and behold, there it was on the Outback. The main house will be a light tan color, the trim a maroon color and the accents will be white.
> 
> Here is a picture - this is not our house, but one that is programed and Sherwin Williams.


Looks good.
Dont forget the color of your windows if they are vinyl-clad. most are white or tan and wont go well with contrasting trim paint. imagine the house above with a couple inches of white around the windows next to the maroon trim. doable but certainly takes away from the look a little by adding emphesis to the window.

Just something i have learned over the years. Doesnt bother some people but most of my Architectural Design clients were happy that i mentioned it. I can get some pictures if you want to see what im talking about.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Very good point made Sayonara, we just had new white vinyl windows put in our house, we are now limited to trim colors.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Our windows are white - we knew this when we decided on paint colors which is another reason we are using white for the garage doors, etc.

I think we might put the swoosh on the garage doors...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard! 
The house color formerly known as Yuck
















*The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
















*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard!
> The house color formerly known as Yuck
> 
> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> ...


I like the color combination.
You can see here what i was referring to. Some dont like the white around the window and opt for trim that blends with the white. Personal preference i suppose. just thought id mention it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard!
> The house color formerly known as Yuck
> 
> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> ...


I like the color combination.
You can see here what i was referring to. Some dont like the white around the window and opt for trim that blends with the white. Personal preference i suppose. just thought id mention it.
[/quote]

I felt it was small thing to accept to get colors we really liked.The trim on the house really pulls the color from the bricks. I don't even notice the white vinyl anymore.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard!
> The house color formerly known as Yuck
> 
> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> ...


I like the color combination.
You can see here what i was referring to. Some dont like the white around the window and opt for trim that blends with the white. Personal preference i suppose. just thought id mention it.
[/quote]

I felt it was small thing to accept to get colors we really liked.The trim on the house really pulls the color from the bricks. I don't even notice the white vinyl anymore.








[/quote]

So where are the decals? I bet they would look good under that window!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not a big fan of "Vinyl Windows"........

I sell Andersen Windows.....and their sandtone or Terratone may blend well with that color.........IF you want an exact Match.....Andersen has a custom company....KML and they have 26 colors..........and will do exact color matches......For a price of course.........


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that great minds think alike - that is very similar to our color choices - only our main house color appears to be more brown.

Where are your Outback swooshes?


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> Don't forget the graphics.


And lets not forget to order a set of decals for the front door







http://www.abcdecals.com/outbackers.html








Ed
[/quote]
Thanks for the link! Been looking for it! Getting mine this week!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard!
> The house color formerly known as Yuck
> 
> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> ...


I like the color combination.
You can see here what i was referring to. Some dont like the white around the window and opt for trim that blends with the white. Personal preference i suppose. just thought id mention it.
[/quote]

I felt it was small thing to accept to get colors we really liked.The trim on the house really pulls the color from the bricks. I don't even notice the white vinyl anymore.








[/quote]
AGREED !! Looks good. funny how two members here were thinking about the same color combo. considering its not a usual combination. I like it !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I am not a big fan of "Vinyl Windows"........
> 
> I sell Andersen Windows.....and their sandtone or Terratone may blend well with that color.........IF you want an exact Match.....Andersen has a custom company....KML and they have 26 colors..........and will do exact color matches......For a price of course.........


Ive spec'd a lot of Anderson and some Marvin on custom homes - Very nice. Many like to use smaller local companies too. usually less $.
(im not a full-time Architect, just do custom home designs as a hobby)

Now, maybe we can have them come out with an outbackers line, custom color matching and swooshes instead of muntin bars....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Got ours done this summer, Rick worked long and hard!
> The house color formerly known as Yuck
> 
> *The New Color! And the neighbors LOVE it
> ...


I like the color combination.
You can see here what i was referring to. Some dont like the white around the window and opt for trim that blends with the white. Personal preference i suppose. just thought id mention it.
[/quote]

I felt it was small thing to accept to get colors we really liked.The trim on the house really pulls the color from the bricks. I don't even notice the white vinyl anymore.








[/quote]
AGREED !! Looks good. funny how two members here were thinking about the same color combo. considering its not a usual combination. I like it !!
[/quote]

thanks! we were pleased as punch as it's completely different from anyone elses in our "hood".


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We had ours painted to match the outback last year while were at the SoCal rally.
We went with the green with white trim and cranberry door.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Andersen KML WIndows Have the color you need


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like that Sherwin Williams house had 3 slideouts...maybe 2 kings and a queen?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

AZthunderations said:


> Looks like that Sherwin Williams house had 3 slideouts...maybe 2 kings and a queen?


It's got a great garage for the toys too... I am sure it is one heavy rig - gonna need a bigger truck!


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

We have an Outback Terrain 250TRS on order and looks like it's going to match our house perfectly. I would like to say we planned it that way but after a long TT search this is what we decided on.


----------

